# Solicito Manual service Transmisor Fm Dbcast Ka 1000



## elgriego (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola colegas de la Rf ,alguno de ustedes tendra el manual de servicio,de este pequeño monstruo,tengo uno para reparar ,pero le han canibalizado,parte del tanque de rf y la fuente de alimentacion,y ya que mi intencion es dejarlo lo mas original posible,necesito dicho manual.


Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola caro amigo Don ElGriego , ? acaso tentaste algun contacto directamente en la fabrica? : http://www.dbbroadcast.com/technical-assistance.html,en : http://www.dbbroadcast.com/immediate-request.html,  Quízaz te contesten con un manual de servicio y como un NO ya tienes en las manos ,la salida es pedir (!quien no llora, no mama! )  jajajajjajajajajajjajajajaj.
Creo que hay buenas relaciones entre Argentina y Italia donde incluso devemos recordar de la famosa fabrica de Radios Italiana  "Geloso"  su fundador fue en realidad ! un Argentino denominado  John Geloso!. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola Daniel .Ese fue mi primer paso,solicitar el manual a la fabrica,pero hasta el momento no me han respondido.

Pd, Volvere a Intentarlo!.


Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Daniel .Ese fue mi primer paso,solicitar el manual a la fabrica,pero hasta el momento no me han respondido.
> 
> Pd, Volvere a Intentarlo!.
> 
> ...



¿No será mejor que los llames?

*Servicios*


*Asistencia las 24 horas*


 El personal de DB Elettronica está a  su disposición para:

*Asistencia en línea*

 Cada día nuestra Oficina Técnica en Padova, Roma y Miami responden a docenas de inquietudes:
                            * vía telefóno                          *+39 049 8700588*
                                            * vía mail             *tech@dbbroadcast.com*


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola Colega mcrven gracias por tu interes,Si, podria probar  hacer una llamada internacional,Vere si este lunes,llamo a la fabrica.espero que me entiendan,ya que mi ingles es pobre, y mi italiano,ni hablar.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2014)

Amigo adjunto te envio un manual , espero sea el que estas necesitando, un abrazo,
 Moises Calderon


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola Colega moises calderon,gracias por tu atencion y por el manual ,Lamentablemente ,el equipo ,del cual necesito Imformacion tecnica,es un modelo bastante antiguo,estimo que de la decada del 80,Te cuento que el mismo vino desarmado,con faltantes en la cavidad,en la fuente de alta,y sin el tubo de salida,estimo que dado el patillaje ,utiliza una valvula 3cx1500a7.
Gracias por tu interes.

Subo a continuacion algunas imagenes del monstruito.


Atte El Griego.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2014)

Amigo tengo el manual de un  tx DB valvular, que utiliza la valvula 3cx800, scaneare el diagrama y algunas fotos y te lo pasare, espero te servira de algo, es justamente el que solicitabas, estaba en mis estantes, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2014)

Amigo elgriego, lo prometido es deuda,adjunto va el manual, espero que te ayude en la reparación, imagen  o  algunos datos que no esten claros, con toda confianza, me la solicitas, un abrazo,
Moises Calderon.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola colega Moises,Realmente inestimable tu ayuda ,El manual esta perfecto,y se lee a la perfeccion,Me va a resultar de gran ayuda.
Realmente no se como agradecerte,a ti y a los demas colegas ,que se interesaron en mi consulta ,Daniel,mcrven,Tu mismo,Bueno que te puedo decir,Si de algo te sirve la ayuda de este humilde Tecnico e Ingeniero,No dudes en consultarme!

Saludos para ti,colega del Peru,de este colega de la Rf ,de Mar del Plata,Buenos Aires, Republica Argentina.

Atte Carlos El Griego.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colega Moises,Realmente inestimable tu ayuda ,El manual esta perfecto,y se lee a la perfeccion,Me va a resultar de gran ayuda.
> Realmente no se como agradecerte,a ti y a los demas colegas ,que se interesaron en mi consulta ,Daniel,mcrven,Tu mismo,Bueno que te puedo decir,Si de algo te sirve la ayuda de este humilde Tecnico e Ingeniero,No dudes en consultarme!
> 
> Saludos para ti,colega del Peru,de este colega de la Rf ,de Mar del Plata,Buenos Aires, Republica Argentina.
> ...



La verdad Carlos, es que lo que te ha suministrado Moises no es una mano humana convencional, de  cinco dedos, sino una mano de bananos de las grandes, de las de 30 o más dedos.

Lo único que te faltaría sería el plano mecánico de la cavidad, que eso sí que no lo incluyen en ningún manual. Tuve bajo servicio máquinas de Electrofusión chinas e italianas de 4, 5, 8 y 16 KW @ 27 MHz. Algunas con bobinas, otras con cavidad. Teníamos los manuales de servicio, diagramas eléctricos y electrónicos pero ninguno de la mecánica de los sistemas de sintonía.

La vedad que no sé qué tanto pudieron canibalizar en la cavidad pero, con esa ayuda, un poco de observación y algo de dedicación, seguro lo recuperas.

Te deseo éxito en la misión y me uno al agradecimiento para Moises pues, debemos andar como los mosqueteros: "Uno para todos y todos para uno".

Saludos:


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 8, 2014)

Amigo Carlos El Griego, es una satisfacción  grande saber que el aporte que uno brinda, es util, con eso me siento mas que agradecido, como lo he dicho muchas veces, creo que uno de las razones de un foro es la participación  y ayuda a solucionar algún tema, que por distintas razones no están en el momento al alcance de uno, las gracias a mcrven, por sus palabras y estaremos siempre  que sea posible dispuestos a ayudar, un abrazo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil !, estimado Don ElGriego tengo en manos lo manual del excitador series "PM y PE" (PE20,PE20S y PE20C) del DB Eletronica. Caso sea util puedo escanear y subir aca con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola Colegas,Gracias Daniel ,Te agradesco el ofrecimiento ,lo tendre en cuenta.
A los que lo necesiten ,les cuento que tengo el manual del Equipo De Fm,  M31, compuesto por el excitador ,codificador ,y amp lineal,Version Homologada.Solo tengo que escanearlos.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca una dirección de un bueno sitio con muchos manuales tecnicos escaneados de transmissores de FM para sener bajados, : http://www.tips4radio.com/.
Seguramente el es  en mucho util a nosotros tecnicos de mentenimiento en transmissores.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electrodo100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola Daniel Lopez  ,saludos , podrias subir el  manual del excitador de la serie pe20s , te lo agradezco de antemano. gracias por tu comprension..ok...


----------



## ericksf (Jul 24, 2014)

Estimado Daniel Lopez podria subir el manual de la serie pm, agradecido de antemano, saludos desde chile


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2014)

ericksf dijo:


> Estimado Daniel Lopez podria subir el manual de la serie pm, agradecido de antemano, saludos desde chile


OK ! , dame un poco de tienpo para escanear .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola  a todos ya escaneei todo lo manual pero desafortunadamente lo arquivo tiene mas de 20Mb de extensión  , asi tengo que apriender como ziparlo para despues con mucho gusto subir aca.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ericksf (Jul 25, 2014)

Se agradece su disposicion estimado daniel, un abrazo desde chile


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 25, 2014)

Amigo, tiene que comprimir por partes, 
saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo, tiene que comprimir por partes,
> saludos.


Voi buscar ayuda con los "Universitarios" , jajajajajajajajajaaa definitivamente la Informactica no es mi playa , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja , soy do tienpo de los tubos o valvulas ,jajajajajajajajajaja (Actualmente una tecnica ya obsoleta , ajajajajajajaa).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y muchas gracias por la paciezia en esperar!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> soy do tienpo de los tubos o valvulas ,jajajajajajajajajaja (Actualmente una tecnica ya obsoleta , ajajajajajajaa).
> !r!



Como que obsoleta!!!Quizas no se utilicen en equipos de consumo masivo,pero en lo referente a alta potencia ya sea en transmision ,como en electromedicina,o en otros usos industriales ,las queridas lamparas siguen dando batalla.

Con respecto a trozar archivos ,el mismo rar da opciones,y sino buscate un tutorial en google,que abundan

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## ericksf (Sep 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Voi buscar ayuda con los "Universitarios" , jajajajajajajajajaaa definitivamente la Informactica no es mi playa , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja , soy do tienpo de los tubos o valvulas ,jajajajajajajajajaja (Actualmente una tecnica ya obsoleta , ajajajajajajaa).
> !Fuerte abrazo a todos y muchas gracias por la paciezia en esperar!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado Aún tiene el Manual de servicio?  seria de gran ayuda si pudiera compartirlo. agradecido y saludos desde chile.


----------



## electrodo100 (Sep 9, 2014)

Me parece que a nuestro amigo Daniel Lopez,  se ha olvidado del  foro  , esperemos con paciencia  a nuestro amigo D.L. hasta la vista ok....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2014)

electrodo100 dijo:


> Me parece que a nuestro amigo Daniel Lopez,  se ha olvidado del  foro  , esperemos con paciencia  a nuestro amigo D.L. hasta la vista ok....


Estimado Don electrodo100 mil discurpas pela tardanza tienes toda razón conpañero , desafortunadamente ando mui atarefado con dos servicios , uno das 08:00 h hasta 17:00 h y otro das 18:00 h hasta 22:00 h  de lunes a viernes , pero te prometo subir lo manual ya escaneado lo mas ligero possible.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electrodo100 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola Daniel Lopez gracias por contestar .  la  amabilidad, la paciencia y  tranquilidad se logra el exito ok ....


----------



## electrodo100 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola Daniel Lopes ,  estamos en espera del manualito db elettronica .ok hasta la proxima ...


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 27, 2014)

Amigos del foro para los interesados que estan esperando mucho tiempo, revisando mi desordenada biblioteca , encontré este manual, que espero les sea útil, tuve que scanearlo, si necesitan alguna información adicional o hay alguna copia que le falte claridad, con toda confianza, me lo hacen saber, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2014)

Buenas colegas,continuando con los mangazos,alguno de ustedes ,posee el manual del amp lineal:

ERTI EB 1000.



Saludos.


----------



## ericksf (Dic 7, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos del foro para los interesados que estan esperando mucho tiempo, revisando mi desordenada biblioteca , encontré este manual, que espero les sea útil, tuve que scanearlo, si necesitan alguna información adicional o hay alguna copia que le falte claridad, con toda confianza, me lo hacen saber, un abrazo a todos.



Muchas Gracias estimado, es verdad hace tiempo estaba esperando, un abrazo desde chile


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

Hola a todos adjunto lo encoder estereo desa serie PE-PM
Desejo que  sea util a todos intesesados.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electrodo100 (Dic 23, 2014)

Hola Daniel Lopes  gracias por tu amabilidad de subir dicho manual  , y a su vez las gracias a moises calderon , nuevamente las gracias, y  Feliz Navidad   y un prospero año 2015  a todos del foro  ....ok


----------



## rogelioa (Sep 25, 2017)

hola elgriego te saludo desde parana entre rios argentina quiero saber que si por las dudas encontraste el manual del ERTI EB1000 tengo uno en casa que reparamos con un amigo tenia un aislador pinchado y hacia corto en la alta tencion es el que separa la bobina con la tencion ahi que desarmar  donde esta la valvula para repararlo y me encuentro en el dilema de como ponerlo en en la frecuencia  que tramito en 93.3 me da los 1000 watss pero lo pongo en 98.5 mhz y no tira nada lo pongo en 94.9 y me da 550 rinde mas si bajo de frecuencia desde ya se te agradece cualquier informacion gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2017)

rogelioa dijo:


> hola elgriego te saludo desde parana entre rios argentina quiero saber que si por las dudas encontraste el manual del ERTI EB1000 tengo uno en casa que reparamos con un amigo tenia un aislador pinchado y hacia corto en la alta tencion es el que separa la bobina con la tencion ahi que desarmar  donde esta la valvula para repararlo y me encuentro en el dilema de como ponerlo en en la frecuencia  que tramito en 93.3 me da los 1000 watss pero lo pongo en 98.5 mhz y no tira nada lo pongo en 94.9 y me da 550 rinde mas si bajo de frecuencia desde ya se te agradece cualquier informacion gracias


Hola caro Don rogelioa tienes que resintonizar los tanques de adaptación de inpedancia de entrada y salida de lo paso final y o quizaz del paso excitador tanbien.
Ojalá logres obtenir lo manual de mantenimiento dese equipo , una possible salida serias canbiar gradadivamente (despacito) la frequenzia y reayustar cuidadosamente los tanques de sintonia hasta lograr la potenzia deseada en la frequenzia final.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. NO me gusta circuitos valvulados (tubos) de alta potenzia por enpleyar altas tensiones (algunos KV) , cualquer descuido y te vaias a una "vida mejor"(R.I.P.)


----------



## elgriego (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola rogelioa. Si finalmente lo consegui y le saque una copia.

Aqui esta el Manual del Siel ERTI EB 1000

Espero te sea de utilidad, y como dijo el Amigo Daniel ,guarda con la alta tension,,que esos 2800v a casi 1 amp son mortales.

Cualquier cosa estamos en contacto.




Saludos.


----------



## rogelioa (Sep 26, 2017)

muy bueno elgriego también tengo un vídeo muy bueno que explica como hacer mantenimiento a este equipo descubrí gracias a el donde esta el trimer variable de entrada un abrazo muchísimas gracias.


----------

